# Belgium, Holland



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

How to become a permanent resident???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Belgium and the Netherlands are two of the more difficult EU countries to become a permanent resident of. You need to start out by finding a job, so that you can have an employer to sponsor you for a visa. After renewing your visa (or the residence card you get after entered the country on a working visa) a few times, you may become eligible for permanent residence. It usually takes a minimum of 5 years or so.

For Belgium, take a look at this website: Visa A few years ago, when I was researching Belgium, it was said that securing a visa can take up to a full year.

For the Netherlands, you need a letter from your employer saying that your work permit has been applied for before you can apply for a visa - or a statement of support from a partner (say, if you were going to marry a Dutch resident). Check a Dutch consulate website, but again, the visa can take anywhere from 3 months to a year to be issued.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

I've checked web sites for Belgium , but everything considering permanent residence is in Dutch and French  which i don;t understand...

I'm probably gonna start studying in Brussels next year so I;m wondering are those study years counted toward the permanent residence?
thanks!!


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

2) Does anyone know is there a "post study" period for students who studied at Belgian Universities?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

subhuman said:


> I've checked web sites for Belgium , but everything considering permanent residence is in Dutch and French  which i don;t understand...
> 
> I'm probably gonna start studying in Brussels next year so I;m wondering are those study years counted toward the permanent residence?
> thanks!!


If you intend to try for permanent residence in Belgium, you're going to have to learn either Flemish or French. Chances are, your student time won't count toward what you need for permanent residence - check the terms of your student visa, but normally they expect you to leave the country after your studies are done.

As for your other question about staying in Belgium after your studies - I would check with the school you're planning on attending. These "post studies" extensions are usually based on your securing a job based on your study program. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

is there any web site i can read it in english?
i thought "C" visa counts for 5 year requirement...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

subhuman said:


> is there any web site i can read it in english?
> i thought "C" visa counts for 5 year requirement...


What I have on the C category work permits says that "They're usually issued to migrant agricultural or domestic workers and generally aren't renewable." This could be out of date, as the information I have on Belgian visas is a few years old.

Homepage - Federal Public Service Foreign Affairs Belgium has some material available in English, though not all the French and Flemish pages are translated.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

